# 2002 Mazda Tribute Service engine light on



## landman412 (Dec 13, 2008)

2002 Mazda Tribute V6 Yellow Engine light on . Replaced fuel cap, cleaned then replaced EGR valve. Diagnostic showed EVAP problem code. Light off briefly now back on again. Suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Sounds like there may be a fault in the EVAP lines - best bet would be to have a shop do a "smoke test" on the EVAP system to rule out any leaks.


----------



## landman412 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks I'll try that.


----------



## landman412 (Dec 13, 2008)

Apparently fixed by installing a new EGR valve. After installation, the installer did not "reset the code". A diagnostic analyzer specialist picked that up and used his analyzer to reset it. So far it is off (24 hours). If it comes on again I'll post it.


----------

